# Drilling Small Holes Video!



## miker (Feb 27, 2008)

This has been around for a while. On PM originally I think and I recently posted on the HSM BB. Might be of interest to those who haven't seen it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6-4oyIoku4[/ame]


----------



## rake60 (Feb 27, 2008)

Impressive video!

The proximity of fingers to a chuck spinning at 
that speed is a little scary to me...

(That's not a meat grinder, it's a soup maker.)


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Feb 27, 2008)

That was interesting, I learned something there , I'll be trying that out tomorrow.


----------



## greenie (Feb 28, 2008)

It works, but for an extra added feature, use some lube on the drill bit, just dip the end of it in any oily substance and then back into the job. It just makes it that much easier to do.


----------

